# How do I get a job in electrician?



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Where do you live?

Knock on doors and ask.

Where are attending trade school are you paying for this schooling?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Holy mackerel!


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

1) Become a surgeon. 
2) Find an electrician who needs surgery. 
3) ????
4) Profit.


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

This post looks like you want sex with an electrician


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

It's tough to get started when you are completely green.
If you are putting out resumes, I would suggest having someone help you with your English and grammar. You only get one chance to make a first impression, and I can guarantee any employer who read something like your original post wouldn't go very far before tossing it in the bin.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Alex95 said:


> how I can make this


Fill out your profile. :wink:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Alex, What country are you from?

First thing I would do if I really needed a job is walk onto a construction site, find an electrician and ask for a job. Tell them you will accept any job offered then work your way up.


----------



## Alex95 (Dec 27, 2018)

thank you for your comment is right my grammar is terrible I will improve it
I am new and I do not know how to edit the message in the forum to correct my grammatical errors


----------



## Alex95 (Dec 27, 2018)

hahah sorry I am new and I do not know how to edit the message in the forum to correct my grammatical errors


----------



## Alex95 (Dec 27, 2018)

LARMGUY said:


> Hey Alex, What country are you from?
> 
> First thing I would do if I really needed a job is walk onto a construction site, find an electrician and ask for a job. Tell them you will accept any job offered then work your way up.



Im from Ecuador thanks I'll make your advice


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk Alex.
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

I was a Machine Keeper, went to school for Electrical, passed a Test for Michelin North America, which took two attempts , about forty would take it and I was the only one to pass second time.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Wardenclyffe said:


> I was a Machine Keeper, went to school for Electrical, passed a Test for Michelin North America, which took two attempts , about forty would take it and I was the only one to pass second time.


Were you with Michelin in SC?


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

John Valdes said:


> Were you with Michelin in SC?


Actually in Opelika, AL. BFGoodrich plant,...


----------

